# Papaya importer fires back at FDA; says it isn’t linked to outbreaks



## daveomak.fs (Aug 28, 2019)

* Papaya importer fires back at FDA; says it isn’t linked to outbreaks*
By Coral Beach on Aug 27, 2019 04:49 pm A firm that the government says has been importing contaminated papayas since at least 2011 is vehemently denying statements made in an FDA warning, despite evidence that Cavi brand papayas have been linked to several Salmonella outbreaks, including a current one. The warning letter, sent yesterday by the Food and Drug Administration and posted for...  Continue Reading


----------



## pigbark (Aug 28, 2019)

Glad i do not eat them.. I do not think i would fight the FDA on this..


----------



## dward51 (Aug 28, 2019)

FDA needs to send them back a very short letter - two words....

"Challenge accepted"

It's one thing to be on the radar, and another to be the focus of the radar


----------

